# DNR and U.S. Forest Service cooperate on 'Good Neighbor Authority'



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_46403-388998--,00.html

I'm thinking this could be a good thing.


----------

